# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  MINAG promueve producción de cacao para conquistar nuevos mercados internacionales

## gpacheco

*· Cadena agroproductiva genera empleo masivo y eleva ingresos a los pequeños productores de zonas altoandinas.
· MINAG convoca al I Concurso Regional de Superárboles de Cacao Chuncho en La Convención (Cusco).
· También anuncia participación del Perú en concurso internacional de cacao de excelencia en París (Francia).*  
Para aprovechar las ventajas del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) que entrará en vigencia el 1 de febrero próximo, el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, anunció que su despacho impulsará la promoción de la cadena productiva del cacao, que el año pasado alcanzó ventas al exterior del orden de los US$ 52.6 millones.   
Explicó que en el Perú la producción de cacao llega a las 31,500 toneladas, y las zonas se ubican en la parte baja de la vertiente oriental de los Andes, siendo las principales zonas productoras el valle del Río Apurímac-Ene (Junín, Ayacucho y Cusco), el valle de la Convención (Cusco), el valle del Huallaga (Huanuco y San Martín), el valle del Tambo (Junín), y el valle del Marañón (Cajamarca y Amazonas). 
“La cadena productiva del cacao reviste singular importancia en la generación de empleo productivo y en la lucha contra la extrema pobreza al facilitar el acceso de los pequeños productores a los mercados de consumo del mundo, donde el cacao nacional goza de prestigio por su calidad y textura”, sostuvo Leyton. 
Refirió que la producción de cacao ha generado 4.2 millones de jornales. con una participación en el PBI Agropecuario de 0.45% y PBI Agrícola de 0.75. Las Exportaciones de cacao en todas sus presentaciones fue de US $ 52.6 Valor FOB millones de dólares con volúmenes de 15.1 miles de toneladas. 
Con ese propósito, el ministro Leyton reafirmó su compromiso en el apoyo a los pequeños productores de cacao, a través de la apertura de nuevos mercados internacionales, y anunció la realización del I Concurso Regional de Superárboles de Cacao “Chuncho”, y la participación del Perú en el Concurso Internacional de Cacao de Excelencia en París, Francia.   *Cadena cacaotera*  
A la ceremonia del lanzamiento asistieron la ministra de la Producción, Elena Conterno Martinelli; el presidente de la Asociación Peruana de Productores de Cacao, Hiderico Bocangel Zavala; el gerente general de la Cámara Peruana de Café y Cacao, Eduardo Montauban Urriaga; y la directora ejecutiva del Consejo Nacional de la Competitividad, Agnes Franco Temple. 
La ministra Conterno y los representantes de los productores y las empresas cacaoteras manifestaron su compromiso para trabajar de la mano con el Ministerio de Agricultura para fortalecer esta cadena, incorporando tecnología de punta, asesoría integral, mejora en la cadena de comercialización y acceso a nuevos mercados. 
Por parte del MINAG participaron el director general de Promoción Agraria, Oscar Sebastiani Vargas, quien dio detalles de los concursos; el jefe del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA), Juan Risi Carbone; y el jefe del Senasa, Oscar Domínguez; quienes también se comprometieron a apoyar con investigaciones y servicios de sanidad agraria a los productores.   *Concurso regional en Cusco*  
El I Concurso Regional de Superárboles de Cacao “Chuncho” se llevará a cabo en Echarate, provincia de la Convención (Cusco) entre el 9 al 13 de febrero, el cual identificará a los mejores árboles, el fomento de su conservación y la multiplicación de los mismos. 
El referido concurso es organizado por el MINAG y los agentes de la cadena productiva desde los productores representados por la Asociación Peruana de Productores, el Consejo Nacional de Competitividad, el gobierno regional de Cusco y la municipalidad de Echarate. 
La Convención se constituye en una de las principales zonas productoras, donde el 80% del área cultivada corresponde al Cacao Chuncho, un cacao nativo que fue domesticado por la Comunidad nativa “Matsiguengas”, aunque las mayores extensiones fueron sembradas hace mas de cien años. 
El Cusco participa con el 34% de la superficie cosechada de 20,000 hectáreas que son cultivadas por 10,000 pequeños productores, beneficiando de manera indirecta a 50 mil personas. El 18% de la producción nacional proviene de esta región, cuyo rendimiento promedio es aún muy bajo (300 K/ha). 
Concurso Internacional en París  
Asimismo, el Perú en el marco de la campaña internacional de conquista de nuevos mercados internacional, participará en el concurso internacional “Cacao de excelencia”, que se efectuará en el “Salón de Chocolate de París” (Francia) en el mes de octubre de este año. 
Se trata de un concurso mundial que albergará las muestras de productores de cacao de América del Sur, como el Perú; América Central y el Caribe; África y DE Oceanía, así como del sudeste asiático y del Pacífico. La fecha de presentación de las muestras será el 26 de febrero próxima. 
La recepción de los muestras (frutos maduros) se realizará en la Municipalidad de Echarate los días 9 y 10 de febrero y el proceso de evaluación y selección de los 20 mejores árboles se realizará de acuerdo al programa establecido.  *Fuente: www.minag.gob.pe (22/01/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Adex monitoreará mercados internacionales para consolidar potenciales destinos de exportaciones peruanas SNP impulsará desarrollo de trucha para competir con salmón en mercados internacionales Maiz blanco gigante cusco logra mayores fortalezas para ingresar a los mercados internacionales Perú asistirá a Feria Internacional de Cafés Especiales en Atlanta para ingresar a nuevos mercados Senasa planea abrir mercados internacionales para 15 productos peruanos este año

----------

